# Can I keep multies with Julidochromis?



## Twister23 (Jun 1, 2008)

Right now I have A 20g long tank that I am going to set up with 7 juvie multies and I wanted to know if I could keep them with Julidochromis?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

30" long tank with only 12" depth, and 12" height is pushing it to keep shellies at one end and julie or the other.


----------



## Twister23 (Jun 1, 2008)

If not Julies any other ideas of what to keep with them or just let the multies have the whole tank?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Which Julies?


----------



## Twister23 (Jun 1, 2008)

I was thinking about dickfeldi because I can get them cheap at a LFS.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You would be far better getting either transcriptus, or ornatus in my opinion. If the multifasciatus are adults, established and breeding, the dickfeldi would be worth a shot, but not if the multi's are juveniles. Another option that could work for you would be Telmatochromis vittatus.


----------



## Twister23 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info Fogelhund.  I will check out the other fish.


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

ya i actually mixed shellies and julies quite well.. in my 30g long.. 3ft long by who knows  anyways they do just fine.. i put a little bit of lace rock in there for them and the rest is empty sand for the ocellatus.. as they get more aggressive towards each other i just move physical barriers between.. large empty shells.. single stones. bamboo chutes.. it has worked thus far with no ill effects.. one of my transcriptus even thinks its a shellie.. he hangs out around em and they pretty much show no aggression (interspecies-wise) cept for the domiant occie.. but yeah..hes a punk anyways good luck.. just remember dont overpopulate.. i only have 5 occies 5 transcriptus.. might get more to sex em and then ditch excesss males..


----------



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

I managed to have 1 pair of Julidochromis Transcriptus and 1 trio of Lamprologus Multifasciatus in a 15g. Rocks on one side, snails and sand on the other. Both species had fry and no stress.


----------

